# Cooterville August 4th



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

gonna be making a ride at Cooterville this coming Saturday august 4th. Let me knw if anybody wants to join.

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Nobody wants to go

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I would love to Bubba but I am getting in the truck in about 5 minutes headed to work for about 10 days. Only got one week off this time but I am only going out for 10 so all is good. I hope you get ya a group to go though. Good luck and be careful there are a couple of hidden washouts out there (ask me how I know) :bigok:


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

jctgumby said:


> I would love to Bubba but I am getting in the truck in about 5 minutes headed to work for about 10 days. Only got one week off this time but I am only going out for 10 so all is good. I hope you get ya a group to go though. Good luck and be careful there are a couple of hidden washouts out there (ask me how I know) :bigok:


Wohooo what happened with the wash outs?


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I found one that was hidden in some grass. It was about 2' deep and around 1 1/2' across. Hit at an angle runnin around 15 mph. I went over the bars and Ole Bessie tried to follow me over. I got lucky that's for sure. Only damage was a pretty bad tweak to my rear fender on the right side, blew out the A-arm bushings in the front end, and a pretty sore neck and back for the next few days.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

^ Logan he puts it mild, it could've ended very very nasty. Luke said whoo and I looked, the brute was on its side, the only thing that kept it from going on top of him was a misplaced plastic drum. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

wmredneck said:


> ^ Logan he puts it mild, it could've ended very very nasty. Luke said whoo and I looked, the brute was on its side, the only thing that kept it from going on top of him was a misplaced plastic drum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I thought about going back and getting that drum and taking it home with me. That thing was my very bestest friend that night, LoL!!!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

WOWW.. Thats crazy.. Sounds kinda like some of those crazy deep wash outs at Mudd madness.lol Glad your ok though man!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah I never saw it until I was laying on my back. It could have been pretty bad, but it wasn't and that is all I am concerned about. I pretty much had to call it a night after that though. I ended up with some sort of serious "death wobble" in my front end and could hardly hold on to the handle bars. I figured something was bent, looked it over and everything looked alright. I got it home, unloaded off of the trailer, the wobble was still there. I washed it so I could get ready to start tearing it down and the wobble went away. I am thinking that some of the mud and stuff that was caked in my A-arms got slammed to one side when it hit and it must have just thrown everything on the front end out of balance. It did completely blow out my front bushings but even with the bushings gone the front end now tracks smooth and straight. I dunno


----------

